# Programm für 3D-Simulation des Sonnensystems



## Jellysheep (28. Februar 2010)

Hi, 
gibt es ein Programm, mit dem man wie mit Google Earth auf der Erde durchs Sonnensystem "fliegen" kann?


----------



## smileyml (28. Februar 2010)

Vielleicht mit GoogleSky?
http://www.google.com/sky/


----------



## Jellysheep (28. Februar 2010)

Dankeschön!


----------



## iTalk (6. März 2010)

Da wäre auch noch Bing Maps


----------



## Frezl (6. März 2010)

Wo kann man in Bing das Sonnensystem anschaun?

Ich kann dir auch Google Earth empfehlen. Das finde ich etwas einfacher zu bedienen als Google Sky. Außerdem ists detaillierter. Und du kannst Mond und Mars mit detaillierten Satellitenfotos von der Oberfläche anschaun.

http://earth.google.de/

Grüße, Frezl


----------



## iTalk (6. März 2010)

Frezl hat gesagt.:


> Wo kann man in Bing das Sonnensystem anschaun?



Entschuldigung! Falsch gelesen. Ich dachte, er sucht eine 3D Ansicht der Erde.


----------



## Zeus (18. Oktober 2010)

http://www.stellarium.org/
http://www.shatters.net/celestia/
http://www.worldwidetelescope.org/Home.aspx
http://es.com/products/digital_theater/digistar4/


----------

